# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  فرق دانشکده با دانشگاه سراسری

## Miss mahmoudi

سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه.تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته برای رشته معماری دو نوع مطرح شده با عنوان مهندسی معماری و مهندسی حرفه ای معماری و مورد دومی دخل دانشکده تدریس میشه.به طور مثال مهندسی حرفه ای معماری دانشکده دکتر شریعتی .خواستم بپرسم تفاوت این دوتا چیه؟و اینکه دانشکده ام مثل دانشگاه دولتیه مدرکش؟

----------


## Rainbow7

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه.تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته برای رشته معماری دو نوع مطرح شده با عنوان مهندسی معماری و مهندسی حرفه ای معماری و مورد دومی دخل دانشکده تدریس میشه.به طور مثال مهندسی حرفه ای معماری دانشکده دکتر شریعتی .خواستم بپرسم تفاوت این دوتا چیه؟و اینکه دانشکده ام مثل دانشگاه دولتیه مدرکش؟


آره مثلا توی یه شهر کوچک فقط تونستن یه دانشکده بزنن 
مثلا شهرستان x دانشکده علوم پزشکی داره که فقط رشته بهداشت و پرستاری داره 
ولی استان همون شهرستان x دانشگاه علوم پزشکی داره که چندین دانشکده داره 

حالا بعضی جاها مدرک اون دانشکده همون مدرک اون دانشگاهس 
بعضی جاها اون دانشکده مستقل شده تو مدرک اسم اون شهرستان میاد

----------

